# HELP!!!! Wild camping Northern Ireland



## 114257 (Jul 10, 2008)

Hi all

Planning a wild camping trip to northern ireland soon ad just wanted any ideas for wild camping sites. All i can find are commercial oes.

Thanks

s


----------



## piper1 (Mar 29, 2008)

Lots of information on the web about aire de services, this should bo OK.


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

hi stevanalj,

just got back from 5 weeks wild camping in north and south ireland,wonderful 

place,look on mhf map for wild camping,we started off with all the sites on it,

and oh has loaded all the ones we stayed at,but truly easy to wild camp in ire

land.the german and dutch all wild camp.

good tip we got,go on the irish waterways site,and it tells you where all the 

marinas are,and most of them have parking,toilets,and some even have

showers

in ireland so laid back about wild camping,we got offered water,use the 

phone,tips on the next place to stay,conversations at midnight with 

strangers on the beach,started off at 9.30 still talking at midnight,

i took all the sites books,just in case...but dident use one.i envy you going,

cried when we turned in for larne,just wanted to go round again.

mags

p.s. i,m not drunk,the keyboard is jumping all over,typed it twice and still

it wont go in order


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

hi again,

your clever thingy has sorted it out when it went up on the site,it now reads like english,my keyboard kept putting spaces etc.

mags


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

I think in the downloads section is the list of places we used in our 2 month trip around Ireland in 2003 - old now yes, but may still be relevant.

Carol

I think in my albums is an Ireland one as well showing many of them.


----------



## 114405 (Jul 14, 2008)

*northern ireland campers*

hi stevenalj, a great place to wild camp if it is only adults is ballyboley forest, just outside ballyclare, theres a resevoir for clean water and lots of paths to explore, its a great place at night if you like being a little scared! if you want anymore info email me or join our yahoo group --- http://groups.yahoo.com/group/happycampersni/?v=1&t=search&ch=web&pub=groups&sec=group&slk=1 hope this helps and hope you have a great time whatever you decide to do!


----------

